# After Effects on your Somker when Smoking Fish



## crabman (May 24, 2012)

What side effects are there if any on the Smoker after smoking fish?  Is there any lingering smell of fish and does it hurt the smoker when going back to meat?


----------



## werdwolf (May 24, 2012)

Not in my MES


----------



## capntrip (May 24, 2012)

never noticed it in my smokin-it and I smoke Salmon quite often


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2012)

Just don't be 'messy' , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to the SMF. Please go by Roll Call and properly introduce yourself...Thanks.

Have fun and...


----------



## smokinhusker (May 24, 2012)

I smoke salmon and never a prob in MES


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 24, 2012)

Smells the same as before. Just throw your racks in the dishwasher.

If you smoke something with your fish or poultry, make sure to put it above the fish & poultry.


----------



## jonboat (Jun 11, 2012)

I smoke salmon and trout in my ECB all the time. when I'm done, the old ECB smells like..... SMOKE.  No issues from fish at all.

Like mentioned above, racks and water pan get washed in regular dish-detergent and you can't tell what I smoked last.
Also, to minimize the clean-up, I line my water pan with foil before I start.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 14, 2012)

Quick question: Has anyone ever tried smoking something else at the same time along with the salmon?

Reason I ask is I may be pressed for time later this week, and wondered if I could get away with smoking some salmon and canadian bacon at the same time. Of course I don't want any "fishy" odor on the bacon, so I'm wondering if there may be any transfer of flavors?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've smoked trout, turkey legs and jerky at the same time with perfect results on each. I'm on a MES 40. As far as I've smoked, it doesn't have an effect but if you're on a  commercial scale I can't help. I'm sure it's fine. Just keep chicken and fish below the rest.


----------

